# Hedgecoe Macro Project, Film Camera



## jcdeboever (Feb 13, 2016)

This was my first attempt at macro. Different subject matter but this is what I had that interested me enough to work the project. I used a John Hedgecoe project as my guide. I was using a Canon T70, FD100mm f4, FD 50 ext tube, tripod, no flash, Weston meter, 2 overhead 100w daylight lamps. Fujifilm Superia X-tra 400. Pretty much the same setup as in the book other than brand of camera and subject (he used flower). These were shot at f/5.6, 1/30s, Program AE.  Unedited, straight from scan. I want to thank @Derrel for his patience, encouragement, and guidance.

The assignment taught me several things; How to focus...in that I start out at infinity and dial back into focus. Distance... in that I never new there was a mark on camera to use as the measure point (back of lens) and how I missed it in the manual is beyond me because it's there. Tripod placements and angles offer many vantage points of DOF and interest. Slow down and think about what you want the viewer to see. Framing is 10 times harder with macro. Gained a better understanding of how my camera's focus and metering modes. I missed the framing a little on a couple but I was satisfied with the knowledge gained and had a lot of fun.

#1



#2


#3


#4


#5


----------



## limr (Feb 13, 2016)

Really well done! And what gorgeous postmarks, too.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 13, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> This was my first attempt at macro. Different subject matter but this is what I had that interested me enough to work the project. I used a John Hedgecoe project as my guide. I was using a Canon T70, FD100mm f4, FD 50 ext tube, tripod, no flash, Weston meter, 2 overhead 100w daylight lamps. Fujifilm Superia X-tra 400. Pretty much the same setup as in the book other than brand of camera and subject (he used flower). These were shot at f/5.6, 1/30s, Program AE.  Unedited, straight from scan. I want to thank @Derrel for his patience, encouragement, and guidance.
> 
> The assignment taught me several things; How to focus...in that I start out at infinity and dial back into focus. Distance... in that I never new there was a mark on camera to use as the measure point (back of lens) and how I missed it in the manual is beyond me because it's there. Tripod placements and angles offer many vantage points of DOF and interest. Slow down and think about what you want the viewer to see. Framing is 10 times harder with macro. Gained a better understanding of how my camera's focus and metering modes. I missed the framing a little on a couple but I was satisfied with the knowledge gained and had a lot of fun.
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 13, 2016)

limr said:


> Really well done! And what gorgeous postmarks, too.



Thanks! I did a auction catalog of a stamp collection for a man who estimated it's value. I think the catalog went into a place called Lynn's, not sure. He didn't want me to post the work, so I honored his request. Anyway, he was very interesting and intelligent about stamps and such. This was the second attempt for him to get it done, the first person botched it up and he was pressed for time as it was an estate settlement auction. I used a digital camera and a micro 60 f2.8, makeshift copy stand. It was easy really, just had to zero in on them after working out the proper exposure. They turned out well and he was so happy, he gave me this 3 set of what he called first day covers as a bonus for getting it done a couple of weeks early. I tried to get out of it actually because I am not a professional. I came highly recommended from a lady I did a couple of oil painting commissions for, how she knew I liked photography is beyond me because I didn't at the time of doing her paintings.


----------



## limr (Feb 13, 2016)

You said the framing was tricky, and I think your background as a painter was really useful and evident here. The compositions of all of these feel really balanced, proportional.

I'd love to see one of your paintings.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey-these turned out pretty well! I especially liked #4. Your skill set seems to be building very quickly.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 13, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Hey-these turned out pretty well! I especially liked #4. Your skill set seems to be building very quickly.


Thanks bud. I really am liking the film more than digital. I am looking forward to going to the MSU and U of M gardens this year with this macro setup. I was recently in a local flower shop and the owner told me I could come anytime to take pics in her green house, so may venture in there this month and burn off a couple rolls to get it out of my system. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Feb 13, 2016)

I would definitely take the greenhouse owner up on her offer. My bother used to be in the truck gardening business, and at times the light inside greenhouses can be wonderfully bright and diffused light. Before you go, I would consider rigging yourself up a sturdy light stand, a clamping system,  and a large sheet of poster board that's spray painted flat black on one side, as a way to make dark backgrounds that can be "brought into position" behind flowers and plants, so that you can get a clean backdrop. Perhaps you already have such a setup from your earlier orchid shots.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 13, 2016)

Derrel said:


> I would definitely take the greenhouse owner up on her offer. My bother used to be in the truck gardening business, and at times the light inside greenhouses can be wonderfully bright and diffused light. Before you go, I would consider rigging yourself up a sturdy light stand, a clamping system,  and a large sheet of poster board that's spray painted flat black on one side, as a way to make dark backgrounds that can be "brought into position" behind flowers and plants, so that you can get a clean backdrop. Perhaps you already have such a setup from your earlier orchid shots.



Wonderful light in there. I thought about bringing a piece or two of the flat black and a white foam board and I have. Very tight aisles in their, I need to be considerate so I may bring the lamps but leave in truck till I scope it out. I was in there the other day (valentines day stuff) with a light meter app @limr mentioned and I really don't think I will need it if it's sunny like it was that day. I have one of those old long flex arms that I could rig with a shoulder strap from backpack and add the color correct bulb with soft face, and run it over my shoulder. I also have a small battery pack/jumper box that fits in a coat pocket to plug it into. Little bit of duct tape a velcro and I'm in business. I do think that over the shoulder light would help if i pointed it wisely.


----------

